# Believe It or Not



## veggieguy12 (Aug 3, 2008)

So I was riding WBD DS from Havre, MT to Seattle - well, I don't know where this one was headed, but that's where my second ride brought me.
See, I was somewhere W of Wenatchee, pretty remote area, and I'm sitting up watching the landscape. Then we start slowing down, so I perk up my attentions. And then we're stopped.
We're on a single track, so nothing's going to be passing. And then I hear sirens, and I look forward along the left side and see a crossing _way_ up ahead. So then I'm wondering if the police are lighting up and racing to bust a freightrider. Well, then I jump over to the train's right side, where we're curving around a bend, and I can see the second or third engine on fucking fire, like a goddam blaze!
And it's weird 'cos I didn't see any smoke, or smell it.
But anyway, I panic that they're gonna have inspectors checking the train and the last miles of rail and so I jump outta there and race back down the line, probably going about two miles as fast as I ever did, 'til there's some sign of a small town, and I wait out there for a good number of hours. And after sleeping for a while, it's dark, and I walk back over to where I left my train, and it's gone, and so I just go back a few miles on the track to where we passed some big-ass obsidian rock and we were moving catchably slow, figuring I'll board the next thing there.
And that ride brought me to Interbay yard much less eventfully. Though I did slip unnoticed past three lil' bastards who started throwing stones at the DS cars behind mine.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, here's another one:I was hitchin' back to Florida - somewhere outside of Houston, TX - and I got picked up by an armored truck! It was some regional bank I have never seen before or since, and the two guards decided that I must be harmless if I'm hitching in Texas and they've got the law on their side to blow me away, so it was only giving them an opportunity if I tried any shit. And anyway their vehicle was empty 'cos they had done all their deliveries and made no pickups that day.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 6, 2008)

Another time, when I was hitchhiking to get to Arcata, CA back late last year, I got picked up in Arizona, and this dude was gonna go to Fresno, CA and wanting me to drive as much of the trip as I was gonna be part of. So, he continues for a while, and then he states that he wants to stop in this bar a couple towns down the road, and I should takeover from there.
I figure I'll nap in the car while he's in there for a few hours, which I do for about 90 min., when I'm awakened by the sound of police sirens getting louder and louder, closing in on my location.
As I wake, I'm seeing them arrive at this bar. And I watch these 5 cops jump out of this patrol car and some SUV, rushing toward the entrance, where there's a crowd that must be most of the damn bar outside. So I walk over to find my driver, but can't get an eye on him.
Until about five minutes later, when the five cops are dragging him out, cuffed at hands and feet. And while I'm thinking "Oh, shit!, how am I getting out of shitsville?", dude is yelling "Get my brother, just get my brother here!"
And then it was probably only two seconds later that I thought to yell out "_*I*'m_ his brother. I'm Tom!" And before I can run through what that might mean, and all the questions the cops are gonna give me to verify or get info about the Drunken Brawler - before I can consider any of that, and decide whether it's good or bad idea to have claimed to be his brother, a cop is walking over to me with his hand out. And as he approaches he says, "Well I guess we can give you these and you can take care of his car, then."
And I accept the keys and think about this wide-ranging opportunity. Did I take the car? I'll just leave you to wonder about that.


----------



## wokofshame (Aug 6, 2008)

courier service ride. Stopped at the Planned Parenthood to pick up fetuses. Luckily there was none, that would've been fucking nasty.
good story, good story


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 6, 2008)

hahaha... damn! i think i would have taken it to the next town or a place to hop trains from


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 9, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> I smell shit.



Really? What part?
I'll change it.


----------



## wokofshame (Aug 9, 2008)

that sounds truthful enough to me if they didn't have any money. reaility really is stranger than fiction sometimes


----------



## moe (Aug 15, 2008)

cool stories, quite the experience i look for, yup im an adventurous chick like that, lol.

and i actually thought the part about getting picked up by an armored truck was pretty funny.

and DUDE!!what the hell you do with the car??
tell me you took it, then sold it, took the money, and got trashed!?!
=D


----------



## Clean (Sep 14, 2008)

I got picked up by a one of the Monster R.V.'s with a Mercedes trailin behind it. This dude had 8 of his kids in the back.


----------



## macks (Sep 14, 2008)

Clean said:


> I got picked up by a one of the Monster R.V.'s with a Mercedes trailin behind it. This dude had 8 of his kids in the back.



must have been mormon or something, haha


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Sep 16, 2008)

macks said:


> must have been mormon or something, haha



Or he was a chester/kidnapper...


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Friend d.o.a. In c.p. Grainer*

So my roaddawg 'n me recently caught out SBD from Portland in a Canadian grainer, one of us on each side of the car. Y'know, I fell asleep and we were riding for over a full day by a bit. Eventually we stopped in Oakland, and when I awakened I tried to get my pal to wake up, but he wouldn't budge. *And then I realized that he wasn't breathing.* So then I pulled his sleeves back and felt his skin, cold; checking the pulse, there was none. So I jumped off and tried to pull him out of the cubby-hole that the Canadian grainers have, but he was really bloated and heavy, so I started calling for help and ran away.
I didn't have any contacts for any of his family so I really didn't know what to do, but I was sure he was just gonna be dead. Anyway, after a bit of looking online, I found a news article. Turns out he had a severe allergy to peanuts, which the grainer was carrying, which after some 30 hours or so of riding and touching and breathing, it fucked him up.
Here is the article. Says the allergy made his windpipe close shut so he suffocated. Crazy, and sad. I been gettin drunk to avoid dealing.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Sep 18, 2008)

Damn, that is some fucked up shit. I knew i smelt some peanuts on some grainers up here.


----------



## mylon (Nov 11, 2008)

veggieguy12 said:


> Another time, when I was hitchhiking to get to Arcata, CA back late last year, I got picked up in Arizona, and this dude was gonna go to Fresno, CA and wanting me to drive as much of the trip as I was gonna be part of. So, he continues for a while, and then he states that he wants to stop in this bar a couple towns down the road, and I should takeover from there.
> I figure I'll nap in the car while he's in there for a few hours, which I do for about 90 min., when I'm awakened by the sound of police sirens getting louder and louder, closing in on my location.
> As I wake, I'm seeing them arrive at this bar. And I watch these 5 cops jump out of this patrol car and some SUV, rushing toward the entrance, where there's a crowd that must be most of the damn bar outside. So I walk over to find my driver, but can't get an eye on him.
> Until about five minutes later, when the five cops are dragging him out, cuffed at hands and feet. And while I'm thinking "Oh, shit!, how am I getting out of shitsville?", dude is yelling "Get my brother, just get my brother here!"
> ...



hahaha. this kinda reminds me of this time when i was 16, hitchin back up to seattle for court. this guy picked me and my girlfriend up in laytonville and told us he was going all the way to portland. we were making good time when we stopped at a gas station in klamath (klamath, CA not klamath falls OR). well.. my girlfriend needed tampons and we had no money so i took some for her. store owners figured this out and wrote down the guys license plate.
now the guy who was giving us a ride goes "fuck this, i got warrants", throws all our gear out and high-tails it outta there. at this point it was probably like 1am, no cars going by, and klamath is foggy and creepy as fuck in november. i wanted to just go find a place to pass out, especially since the store owners had called the cops, but no... julia insisted we try to get another ride. well, in about 20 minutes someone pulls over and surprise, surprise, it's the police. spent a week in some ridiculously small juvi in crescent city and then got shipped back up to seattle. fortunately they dropped the charges for the ounce of weed we had on us, cause they didn't wanna deal with out of state kids.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Nov 11, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> Just a few days ago I got off the MAX train in Portland (at the end of the line) with my bike and hopped on it on the platform well one of the MAX Operators were walking to his train and stepped in front me and I slowed down and said "What!" he said "come here" I said "NO" and started to ride off and he said "pompous ass", (I guess you can't ride bikes on the platform) so I picked up a rock and hit him in the back really fucking hard... If he wants to say shit to my back, I figure it's only fair to throw things at his!
> 
> Believe it or Not!



He died. Not directly from the rock, but the rock made him choke on his bite of club sandwich, and he suffocated. You're a - well, not a murderer, but a manslaughterer.


----------

